# How long did it take?



## gizmo&me (Mar 4, 2005)

Okay, soooo, my baby is only 9 weeks. I've had him for a little over 2 weeks, but it truly seems longer! I have yet to get him to respond to his name. It's probably a little too early, but I haven't seen not even a little effort! He's learned to potty on his wee wee pad so far, but only when he's in the same room the weewee pad is in, so that's good, SO FAR, and he know's KISS! But doesn't know his name.







Hmmm, oh well. It takes time? How long did it take your babies to learn their names? 

GiZMO! GiZMO! GiZMO!!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are some articles on attention and name recognition: 
Attention Training and Name Recognition
Attention


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

It took Sisse about 2 weeks or so to stop, turn around and look at us when we said her name. Most of the time she was to busy to bother with us!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Noriko figured out her name in like the first day or 2. I was amazed. Cloud didn't take that long either. I just said their names repetitively.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We told the breeder what we were going to name him, so she called him by his name for a few weeks before we got him. He knew his name right away with us...so I really can't help you. It is probably some "selective" hearing.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Wait, if your dog is only 9 weeks old and you got him 2 weeks ago that means you got him at 7 weeks old! Are you sure he's only 9 weeks old. That's still too young to be away from his mother (12 weeks is the proper time) but if you got him from a pet store or back yard breeder then he should have been at least 8 weeks old when you got him. He's too young to have left his mother so it might take him a little longer to respond to his name. I don't know if that will make a difference or not but it might. I got my Fantasia from a pet store (before I knew better) and she was 8 weeks old and it took about a week or so (I don't really remember an exact time because it was 3 years ago) to really know her name. She would come when called but she would come to anything because she just wanted to play. She figured if someone was looking at her it meant play time so she would even come to you if you just looked at her and didn't even say a word.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

It didn't take Izzy long at all. She will come running from another room when I call her name.*

*if she wants to.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I tried calling saying just Butter to get Buttercloud's attention but it didnt work. I have to say Cloud or Buttercloud! HEHEHE


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Mar 23 2005, 07:22 PM
> *Wait, if your dog is only 9 weeks old and you got him 2 weeks ago that means you got him at 7 weeks old!  Are you sure he's only 9 weeks old.  That's still too young to be away from his mother (12 weeks is the proper time) but if you got him from a pet store or back yard breeder then he should have been at least 8 weeks old when you got him.  He's too young to have left his mother so it might take him a little longer to respond to his name.  I don't know if that will make a difference or not but it might.  I got my Fantasia from a pet store (before I knew better) and she was 8 weeks old and it took about a week or so (I don't really remember an exact time because it was 3 years ago) to really know her name.  She would come when called but she would come to anything because she just wanted to play.  She figured if someone was looking at her it meant play time so she would even come to you if you just looked at her and didn't even say a word.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45789*


[/QUOTE]


I'm such a dope! I can't believe I thought 9 weeks was younger than 8 weeks! Irnore me please. That's still not 12 weeks but we all know alot of pups that go home at 8 weeks.


----------



## gizmo&me (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Mar 23 2005
> *I'm such a dope!  I can't believe I thought 9 weeks was younger than 8 weeks!  Irnore me please.  That's still not 12 weeks but we all know alot of pups that go home at 8 weeks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46001*


[/QUOTE]

You confused me! :new_Eyecrazy: Well, I didn't get him from a breeder nor petshop. He was given to me by my boyfriend's stepdad, who has a 12 year old daughter that owns two maltese. Gizmo's parents are from a breeder though? And they're also siblings.







I was gonna wait the whole 12 weeks, but the girl didn't wanna take care of the litter any longer! And I wasn't just not gonna take him!







But he's a very little healty boyyy so far. Godforbid! dkjfghdfghjdfgjdhfgjdf!!!!!!!!










To everyone else:
Thanks for the responses! I'll just have to keep trying. I swear, SOMETiMES I do think he knows it, but he just ignores me? Hmmmm.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

It was a few months before Sunny was responding to his name but that was totally my fault, once i started using his name all the time (before i almost never used it) he caught on in like a week.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

meh. the jury's still out on whether or not The Buttercup knows her name. i think she just responds to any general "sing-song" tone of voice. she DOES know that when she's just called "butter" that it's like when our parents called us out by our first/middle/AND last names.... there's trouble!! LOL

and she's 4 and a half. but like i always tell her...it's a good thing she's pretty....cuz she's not too bright...









ann marie and the "call me anything you like, but dont call me late for dinner!" buttercup


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

AnnMarie, I always have to laugh at your siggie statements. LOL And I LOVE your Easter avatar. How precious! Where did you go to get that photo taken?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww Buttercup looks soo precious in your avatar


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo&me_@Mar 24 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Gizmo's parents are from a breeder though?  And they're also siblings.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46129*


[/QUOTE]








Ew. Sorry. Did I read that wrong?

Lucy's name - we first met her at about 8 weeks and decided Lucy was just the cutest name for her personality







Soo we asked the breeder to begin calling her Lucy. By the time we picked her up at 13-14 weeks she had her name down







She'd come runnning as soon as we tapped the floor and sang Luuuuuuuuuucy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 25 2005, 12:46 AM
> *AnnMarie, I always have to laugh at your siggie statements.  LOL  And I LOVE your Easter avatar.  How precious!  Where did you go to get that photo taken?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46199*


[/QUOTE]

awww shucks, thank you! hehe. since i have to "be" buttercup's "voice" online, i try my best to reflect what a buttercup might say. if there was a smiley with rolling eyes and a total "teenager" look about it, that would pretty much replace anything i put in my sig line LOL.



> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 25 2005, 07:01 AM
> *Awww Buttercup looks soo precious in your avatar
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

t'ank ya bery much! we got that taken at a Petsmart in Atlanta. there is a photo group that goes out to one or two of the stores in the Atlanta area (usually the Buckhead and Kennesaw stores, for you Atlantans) and takes portraits at Christmas and Easter time. i always spend way too much, and say "NEXT year, i'm going to just take the crappy polaroids that the store offers...." so now the hunt is on for a good easter bunny here in cleveland. for next year, anyway. i might put up her first easter bunny pic. it's MUCH cuter, i think. she was just two or three days post-spay, and face mucked up with tearstains, and it's still one of my favorite pictures of her ever. i'll track that one down and put it up this weekend. 

ann marie and the "d*mn right i'm cute. find me one of 'us' that isnt! maltese = CUTE!!!" buttercup


----------

